# American board or FCPS or FRCS



## MZ89 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi everybody can anyone tell me that who will earn more in Saudi Arabia, an american board certified or a Frcs or a Fcps?? and why is that so? I'm talking about Ophthalmology.


----------

